
Impressive graphics editor for programmers: Shadron - nichochar
https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/4tf54r/i_have_developed_the_ultimate_graphics_editor_for/
======
Hydraulix989
"Impressive" is such a click-baity word for a title.

------
pschlump
I have watched the videos and it actually look useful.

